# The Boston Globe endorses John McCain, Barack Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -- The Boston Globe's editorial board has endorsed Sens. Barack Obama and John McCain ahead of the New Hampshire presidential primary and the Iowa caucus, the newspaper reported Saturday. 
The board noted that Obama fulfills America's need for "a president with an intuitive sense of the wider world," and that McCain "has done more than his share to transcend partisanship and promote an honest discussion of the problems facing the United States," the newspaper reported on its Web site. 
The endorsements followed in-depth interviews with the presidential contenders. 
The board says Obama's diverse and international life experience helped the Illinois Democrat develop a unique perspective of the world. 
"The most sobering challenges that face this country -- terrorism, climate change, disease pandemics -- are global," the board said in early excerpts of its endorsement. "America needs a president with an intuitive sense of the wider world, with all its perils and opportunities. Barack Obama has this understanding at his core." 
Obama's relative lack of Washington experience may enable him to explore creative solutions to national problems, according to the endorsement. 
"It is true that all the other Democratic contenders have more conventional resumes, and have spent more time in Washington," the board wrote. "But that exposure has tended to give them a sense of government's constraints. Obama is more open to its possibilities." 
The newspaper's editorial board praised McCain as a straight talker whose honesty, despite the political cost, might help a polarized nation. The board described the Arizona Republican as a possible antidote to the "toxic political approach" of the last two presidential elections. 
"McCain's views differ from those of this editorial page in a variety of ways. Yet McCain's honesty has served him well," the board wrote. "As a lawmaker and as a candidate, he has done more than his share to transcend partisanship and promote an honest discussion of the problems facing the United States. He deserves the opportunity to represent his party in November's election." 
The Globe also endorsed McCain before the New Hampshire primary in 2000. 

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/decision_2008/BO69032/


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> BOSTON --  and that McCain "has done more than his share to transcend partisanship and promote an honest discussion of the problems facing the United States,"


Read "RINO". The senator's service to the country aside, if the Globe endorses him then:

A) they think he will be easy to beat in the general,

OR

B) they think he will be most representative of their ideology should something go terribly wrong and the "republicans" win the general.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Agree 100% DCS!


----------

